# ZSK Sprint 2 Embroidery Machine



## FredericDesign (Apr 28, 2008)

Anybody familiar with the ZSK Sprint 2 embroidery machine? It's an 11-needle machine. The one I'm looking at hasn't been used much, but also doesn't look like they took very good care of it. I Googled it, but I couldn't find much info except that it's a German machine. There's one for sale that I may be able to get for a decent price on auction but I'd at least like to know what format it requires. It comes with a Hoopmaster and 10 cap hoops.

Tech service isn't an issue since there are no techs for any machine within a 200 mile radius.

I have a single head Amaya, but it would nice to have a second machine so that I could dedicate one to caps.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm not familiar with that machine but with any brand I would be concerned about the availability of parts. Even if you do you own tech support and maintenance it won't do you any good if you can't get parts.


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think I saw the one your talking about on Ebay looks like junk.


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

The Sprint is a very good machine but the 11 needle is the older model. More than 3 years old at least. They are vurtually bullet proof but as with all machines, if they are badly maintained it might cause problems. 
The factory is an hour away from me. Very competent people and Im sure if the parts arnt available near you then if you go direct to the factory they will help you. 
Why not telephone them here in Germany, they are very helpful. 
Why not go and see the machine?? Check it out. 

Earl


----------



## zsksupport (May 14, 2015)

Hi,

availability of parts is no problem at all. ZSK builds embroidery machines for almost 60 years and within the US there are several spare part warehouses. Call Mike in Franklin at ZSK and he can be of great help if you need anything.

Further, any older ZSK machine (build in 1998 or afterwards) can be upgraded to the most recent control unit T8-2. This technology upgarde allows you to operate this machine like a new machine.

Further it accepts all codes like DST etc - like your Amaya machine.


----------



## oldstunt (Mar 22, 2008)

We have been running ZSK machines for over 10 years now and they are a workhorse. We run a couple of 2 heads and a sprint 2 that we started with. We have run the sprint 2 daily for the last 10 years and have had great luck with the machine. Don't know how well maintained the one you are looking at is but they are well made. As the previous post stated Mike at ZSK in Franklin NH is a senior tech great guy.


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

Don

I have not spoken to you in a long time ~

You came from the "Good Old Days" when ZSK USA existed along with a more extensive dealer network and you have been dealing with Mike all along. Lucky You !! Mike is by far the best ZSK tech in the USA!

Things are very different now !

There is no more ZSK USA and all the old dealers are all gone except for GSG in Texas. Most of the old dealers wanted nothing to do with the new plan (Including Myself) that was offered by the new distributor that replaced Germanys office (ZSK USA). Lets just say it was not handled very well and I will leave it at that.

The old ZSK USA was owned by ZSK in Germany, and the new dealer ZSK Machines is owned by Notcina which is also Midwest Distributors, SWF Central and has sold Brother, Happy, Prodigi, Meistergram, etc etc etc since I have been in the industry. 

As much as I have loved being involved with ZSK for many years I no longer am suggesting their equipment for a number of reasons which I will not post on the forum.

I now have quite a few no so happy "new" ZSK customers that I have have helped in recent times, one of which I am helping again this Friday. 

I have one that is so frustrated that I think she is considering cutting her losses now and trading her late model ZSK Sprint machine in on a new Barudan machine where she can get better service and support at a more reasonable cost as well. 

Personally never thought I would see the day that I was suggesting something other than ZSK myself but things change and I no longer am suggesting their equipment. Most people I have helped I push in other directions based on where they are located and who I think will service them the best.

Quite a few of them have moved to Barudan with no complaints from any of them so far so I guess that is what I will continue to suggest.

Times have changed !!


----------



## danikasdad (Jun 19, 2014)

I just bought a machine from Nick at ZSK machine and I must say I have been treated very well had some small issues with t8 control after hours and they went out of there way for me.


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

danikasdad said:


> I just bought a machine from Nick at ZSK machine and I must say I have been treated very well had some small issues with t8 control after hours and they went out of there way for me.


Louis, 

I am glad to know that you were well taken care of when you needed assistance over the phone. 

Phone support is not that difficult to handle and I get calls daily even from their customers looking for help and often I still help them even though I am not associated with the dealer.

Unfortunately others in my area and on this forum have had a very different experience than you have had. Especially when an actual tech has been needed in the field to fix or service a machine. 

I do however wish you the best of luck with your new equipment and I also hope that you continue to be well serviced by them as well.


----------



## Timothy L (Oct 14, 2015)

Rick,

I have to agree Mike is a great ZSK tech. But not sure why you say things are very different now? Mike is still servicing ZSK machines and actually serviced mine not long ago. I must say the service he provides is second to none. And that's not to say the other techs aren't good. I have had FaceTime support with another fellow named James which made it very easy to diagnose the machine and fix the problem. And I'm not too savvy with repairs, he made it extremely easy to understand and did not get frustrated with me. 

I find it very unfortunate that some customers have had bad dealings in the past but I'm happy to say I have had nothing but great experiences from sale to support. I've only had my Sprint 6 for a few months and I couldn't be happier. I'd say if you have any questions/doubts just email or give them a call. They are usually very helpful and prompt to reply. 

Best
-Tim


----------



## Timothy L (Oct 14, 2015)

logoadvantage said:


> Don
> 
> 
> There is no more ZSK USA and all the old dealers are all gone except for GSG in Texas. Most of the old dealers wanted nothing to do with the new plan (Including Myself) that was offered by the new distributor that replaced Germanys office (ZSK USA). Lets just say it was not handled very well and I will leave it at that.
> ...



What about SPSI? They are still a ZSK dealer in the US.


----------



## Izzy Wildheart (Mar 4, 2017)

We have just bought a second hand ZSK Sprint 2 just to see how we get on with it . It came with quite a few designs already in the memory which are of no use to us, so having searched through the manual, I still haven't found out how to delete the unwanted designs!? Can anyone help please !? Thanks


----------



## Izzy Wildheart (Mar 4, 2017)

Would you be able to tell me how to delete designs on our Sprint 2 ZSK? I just can't find any info anywhere in the manual! Thank you!


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Close current design, Press menu until you see MEMORY INITIALISE then press enter, This will clear the memory completely.


----------



## dunbarton (Sep 22, 2017)

I have a sprint 2 model zsk single head that has been sitting for a few years without being used. Still in good condition and has not been used much. Recently tried to start it up and stitch a few designs to see how it works. I am unable to get it to stitch because of the main shaft not being in the default position. I think it was started and shut off without following proper procedures. Anyway, does anyone know how to fix this problem?


----------



## austitch (Nov 8, 2017)

dunbarton said:


> I have a sprint 2 model zsk single head that has been sitting for a few years without being used. Still in good condition and has not been used much. Recently tried to start it up and stitch a few designs to see how it works. I am unable to get it to stitch because of the main shaft not being in the default position. I think it was started and shut off without following proper procedures. Anyway, does anyone know how to fix this problem?


Hi Dunbarton 

If the main shafy is not in tdc the no it will not operate in your tool box there will be a tool to turn the main shaft back to its resting position the other way is in the service menu by selecting main shaft position set this to 203° (you also check hook timing by this) start the testing then press the start button that will set the shaft to 203 then stop testing it should now be in its correct tdc 

Luke 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Chenzo (Mar 27, 2008)

dunbarton said:


> I have a sprint 2 model zsk single head that has been sitting for a few years without being used. Still in good condition and has not been used much. Recently tried to start it up and stitch a few designs to see how it works. I am unable to get it to stitch because of the main shaft not being in the default position. I think it was started and shut off without following proper procedures. Anyway, does anyone know how to fix this problem?


----------

